# What should we expect?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

My girl is almost 5 Months pregnant, although we bred her twice... First time on November 6th, and then she came into heat again on the 20th so we bred her again then... So we don't know exactly when she's due but we have a pretty good idea! Could she give birth on her first due date? Or more likely her second? Me and my mom are new to kidding, but Luckily my doe Claire is a second timer! She is very pregnant and the past few months she has been cranky and wouldn't let anyone touch her... And today I went out to the barn and she was standing on the fence calling at me, which confused me greatly, and then she followed me around rubbing her head on me wanting me to pet her and give her loves, and when I didn't do that she would pin her ears back and hum at me! It was strange and all she wanted was attention! She shows no signs of going into labor other then her getting all friendly and wanting loves... What should I expect??? Should I need to be ready now? Or will she more likely giver birth on her second due date? I'm ready now I have everything


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's getting ready what with her suddenly wanting attention.
Best get prepared!:wink:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh boy I was worried someone would say that! I'm laneys mom and in Mexico right now..... So I hope Clair can cross her legs till wendsday! Hehehehehe


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine get super affectionate for their last month or so, so she might hold out longer. Just keep watching!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well she went an entire year without kidding so she never kidded when she was two, but she kidded as a yearling and she's about to kid as a three year old.... The first side picture is 1 month pregnant, and the second side picture was a few days ago. The first udder pic was 1 month pregnant and the second was a few days ago.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

So she is making a bed.... Has bagged up but not strutted .... Tailhead has raised up a bit can get fingers around tailhead.... And I not there to help


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well now I'm even more confused! Haha! But Claire is now starting to get more of an udder and she was pacing around and put her head to the fence/wall/tree and would lean into it. And she would lay on the ground and grunt over and over. I can just tell that she isn't feeling good, and I noticed she's soft around her pin bones and I can wrap my hand almost all the way around her tail head... Is it common for this to happen? That a doe would have a false heat and really have been bred the first time? Because I think she's gettin real close now... I'm a first timer so I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Based on the pictures, you've got a fair amount of time before she kids. Although the pictures do not show if or how much she has dilated, it does not look like she has dropped her kids yet, and that will definitely happen prior to kidding. Until she drops her kids, you're safe.

ETA: Ligaments are not a good indicator of kidding being imminent because they come and go way too much. I don't even pay any attention to them anymore because of their unreliability. You are much better off watching for dropping of kids, dilation, behaviour, isolation, pawing, thick opaque white/amber discharge, and general attitude. Those things are a much more reliable indicator of kidding than ligaments.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Those pictures were from last week


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok hehe sorry if I'm buggin you guys! But here's a pic of her about a week ago







And this is her today








Am I jut over reacting? Idk what I'm doing haha


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't see any change from that picture; can you take one of her backside?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok I'll try


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

What do you mean? Like a picture from behind or of her pooch???


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I think it looks like she dropped a good bit.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I think it looks like she dropped a good bit.


Yes that's kinda what I was thinking... Haha I am just not familiar with kidding... Like at all :/


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She looks like she has dropped her kids. Can you take a picture of her pooch?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes I can  just a minutes


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is the best I can get...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She doesn't look really close, but I would still keep an eye on her.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

She keeps pawing at her bedding as well... She's very vocal which she never is... And she is following me everywhere! This entire pregnancy she wanted NOTHING to do with me! Now all she wants is my attention....


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok it won't let me quote you... But no I don't think it's gonna be happening too soon, I'm thinking a few days? I want her to hold out until my moms home...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She'll probably kid in a few days or sooner. She acts like my does when they are ready to kid, but sometimes they could act like that a week before they kid. I'm going to guess that she has twins. : )

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> She'll probably kid in a few days. She acts like my does when they are ready to kid, but sometimes they could act like that a week before they kid. I'm going to guess that she has twins. : )
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Ya that's what me and my mom are guessing!  idc how many or what gender! I just want babies!!!  haha I hope she can hold out till Wednesday!!!! But if not... I can do it! I'm just scared/nervous is all.......


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I think she'll kid on Monday. ;-) I'm still waiting for two of my does to kid. One is due April 17th, the other May 12th. Waiting is the hardest part.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I think she'll kid on Monday. ;-) I'm still waiting for two of my does to kid. One is due April 17th, the other May 12th. Waiting is the hardest part.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


How common is it for a doe to go into heat, get bred, then come into another heat 14 days later and stand for a buck? Cause now she's showing signs of labor for the first breeding.... So she was bred the first time? But people are telling me that's not possible


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She could have been bred both times, it's possible. One of my does was bred twice and had a huge buckling and two small doelings. Keep a close eye on her.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> She could have been bred both times, it's possible. One of my does was bred both times and had a huge buckling and two small doelings. Keep a close eye on her.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Oh! Ok I go out every few hours and check on her  thank you!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

And that would be an interesting way to have kids hahaha


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Let me know if she goes into labor. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Let me know if she goes into labor. ;-)
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Haa trust me I will! Thank you!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Is she dropping????


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Yes she looks like she has dropped. If you compare the other two pictures it's a big difference! Oh this is so exciting good luck and happy kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She has definitely dropped. She's getting closer! ;-) Can you get a new picture of her pooch?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> She has definitely dropped. She's getting closer! ;-) Can you get a new picture of her pooch?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Here ya go!!! Took me a while to get haha

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Also here's her udder right now








A girl I know decided it would be a good idea to express some milk and now that one sides a bit.. Off


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh honey I wish I was there to help u !!!!!

Mom


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like she has some time yet, I think mom might make it back before she goes.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Looks like she has some time yet, I think mom might make it back before she goes.


Really?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah udder still has a ways to go and her pooch doesn't look puffy or stretched out.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope that is the case .... The cool thing is Laney set up an iPod in the barn to watch her.... It goes through our wifi .... So I can be here in Mexico and watch the kidding stall in oregon


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I think she'll wait until your mom comes. Her pooch isn't really puffy and her udder isn't really big, but she could surprise you. 

One of my does Lilly is due April 16th, but I'm starting to think I got her due date wrong and she's due sooner. :smile:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gettin bigger!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Definitely making progress! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm guessing this weekend... Is there anyway she could have been foolin me and she will kid on her next due date??? I've never done this before haha


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I think she's trying to go in between her two due dates, that way her kids will be okay. (My doe did that ) I'm going to guess, Friday. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hard to tell for me, I'm fairly new to goats also (until you've got at least 5 years under your belt trust me, your still new! lol) Usually you can tell when the kids have dropped because their hips/spine really stand out. Some think they look less pregnant because the weight has shifted down low and you can't see it. However, my senior doe always kinda looks sunken in, so I have a hard time telling if kids have dropped on her. My FF due soon *should* be easy to tell when it happens. I do see more of your girls hips and spine in the 2nd photo, but it could also be the way she is standing in the first... Her vulva should look pretty sloppy if she's that close, long and well, open-stretched out and swollen looking even. Although every doe is different. Watch for discharge--if you haven't seen any yet--then when you do see it I'd take that as a good sign that its near. Although (again) some does don't have any until labor has started and they are just getting to the active labor stage. Some have it for the entire last month. Watch for standing up and laying back down a lot, making her bed, distancing herself from other goats, refusing to eat, keep her in her kidding pen if this start, you don't want her do decide to have babies in some remote corner of the property. It should be obvious when she starts pushing, you'll see her straining. Sorry I'm not more help, these are just things I'll be looking for myself, and as I said, every goat is different and may show all or none or some of these signs. A tight, firm udder--not just getting bigger but looks like a 12 hour ready to milk--is a great sign that she'll go within 48 hours IMO. Hope some others chime in who have more experience than me. Just keep an eye on her and try not to wear yourself out stressing.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well here is today  any thoughts ?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She's getting close. Her pooch is a lot looser (means she's getting close :-D) I'm still going to guess Friday. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Heheheh hope so .... Yay


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

This is gonna drive me nuts having two possible due dates!
150 days could be the 5th or the 17th... Ahhhhh pulling hair out!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Just be patient! She'll kid when she's ready. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

No now


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Let me know when she kids! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

U kidding? I will be begging for help! Stay close! heheheheheheh


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Anything new? I guessed she would kid today. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope she following the code


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is today


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well it has to be closer....she sure did drop though!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Left side was this afternoon at 4, and right side is this evening at 7


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Before the weekend is out I would think for sure! 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh ya I hope so! Tired of waiting hahaha she didn't take last year! So no kids for over a year  

I'm excited! Her udder is getting firm and stretched out it was getting dark here when I took second haha


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I just had my first girl kid this year. It was so stressful to say the least! She did fine though and kidded twins a buck and a doe. So believe me she will drive you crazy with the waiting lol just when you think that she will go add 24 hours to that lol. Good luck can't wait to see those bouncing kiddos


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Trust me pictures will be up the second they are born!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She looks like she'll go really soon, I hope. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

She's following the doe code of honor! Hahaha, I am just so excited! We are naming them after gems! I found names for boys and for girls,.. I'm obsessed XD


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well she following the code to a t.... 
Before bed last night she started her stretching and pushing head into corner not eating her dinner...... Just enough to make my daughter and I nervous and check her multiple times through the night ..... This morning she is fine ... Lookin at us like hey lady's what's up? Brat


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She can't hold them in there much longer! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

She's kinda hangin back from herd but she's top dog so they try to follow her


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm starting to think that my doe Lilly will kid first (she is due in 11 days, but the earliest she can kid is tomorrow :-D). onder:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

That's awesome! Let me know when she does haha! If Claire doesn't kid this weekend then she will in 8-13 days


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll let you know when Lilly kids, just as long as you let me know when Claire kids. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha deal!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Deal!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She has loose squishy poop this morning is that normal? I gave her probios


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

My Lola did that also at time before and right after.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you want her to kid you need to make plans. Like dinner and a movie. Get all dressed up and ready to go. She should start just about the time you get to the restaurant


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey that sounds good! Dinner would be nice!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Out of my three does that kidded this year - one laid down and started pushing as soon as I locked her in to leave, one started streaming as I was ready to get in the car, and the other was streaming when I went to check before loading up. Lol. But no kids overnight or while I was gone!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well since 150 days since first breed date came and went it must be her second which would be the 17th.... But barn almost done so maybe she's waiting for her new digs!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't count on her going right on time! Seems lots of does are going past due this year.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Anything yet?!?! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Noooooooooooooo ..... Not even plug! Brat


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

This is getting tiring! :sleeping: She HAS TO go soon!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I starting to think it's her second date of the 17th ..... So any time really but she was bred to diff buck each time so who da baby daddy?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

You can DNA test the kids to see who their sire is. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> You can DNA test the kids to see who their sire is.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


If she kids on her second due date I won't worry but if it's I between I'll get them tested!  haha


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol call Maury he will get to the bottom of it 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd watch that!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey, Wee Kids Goatery. I like your picture of your dog. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Laney3535 said:


> A girl I know decided it would be a good idea to express some milk and now that one sides a bit.. Off


For future reference, expressing milk is never a good idea. When you do that you are removing the teat plug and opening up her udder to bacteria that can cause mastitis.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

MsScamp said:


> For future reference, expressing milk is never a good idea. When you do that you are removing the teat plug and opening up her udder to bacteria that can cause mastitis.


Yep already knew that!  this girl seriously made me mad when she did that!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you Desert she is a smart destructive mess!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

We have a tiny amount of goo!!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Should I leaver her in kid pen today?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Keep her in a kidding pen and continue to keep an eye on her. Her udder is definitely making progress. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I couldn't do it to her today it's too beautiful outside..... She's laying in the shade under the Oaktree chewing her cud


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Well then, just keep an eye on her. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Well then, just keep an eye on her.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Was that her plug you think? Someone I know told me it was probably just discharge... It was the same color as a mucus plug I wasn't there to witness it but I saw the pictures of Claire... Can they discharge before losing the plug?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

It looks like the plug, though I've never really studied goat discharge.  How's she acting?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> It looks like the plug, though I've never really studied goat discharge.  How's she acting?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Slow, laying down a lot, breathing hard will not let other goats touch her, browsing and nibbling but not chewing down quite like normal


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Making progress.  I think it's a race between my doe Lilly and Claire. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well maybe a fast walk


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Pitiful girl.... Had to go make sure she was alive


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Does your Lilly have a thread ?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

So I noticed today Claire's membranes are quite pale very light pink ..... Worried


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Poor girl is huge! I would have thought she was in labor lying like that


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope dead asleep!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> Does your Lilly have a thread ?


Yes, Lilly has a thread. Here's a link. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/nigerian-dwarf-kids-coming-soon-how-many-164590/

Poor Claire, I hope she's kids soon. Is she in a kidding pen by herself?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope we are keeping an eye on her her pen is lonely 






this is today whatcha think


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

WOW! REALLY making progress! I'd REALLY say she's going to kid tomorrow.  Does she have any amber goo, yet?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> WOW! REALLY making progress! I'd REALLY say she's going to kid tomorrow.  Does she have any amber goo, yet?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Nope no amber goo yet! She's 142 days prego


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Her udder is definitely getting bigger and her pooch is more, how should I say it, relaxed.  Also, her tail is sticking straight up which is another sign. How are her ligaments?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Her ligs are mushy not gone.... She waiting for her new barn


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Lilly's has ben telling Claire to wait as long as possible to make me crazy.... Gaaaaaa .... Task accomplished!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am actually leaving on vacation in the am to go on a cruise and I am so emotionally invested in this I am sure she is waiting until I am on a ship with no internet then she will have the triplets! Grrrrr good luck with her and I am so excited for you!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Lilly and Claire must be talking behind our backs. Grrr They have to kid sometime. My dad is turning 60 today, so my mom and siblings and I are having a Surprise Birhtday party for him tomorrow. We're having 60+ people. She may decide to go then. :-?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

Makin' good progress!



Tavon M. Whalen


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

I have to stay from my vocation because Cammy( meh goat) had her baby's and she is very weak...


Tavon M. Whalen


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Littlevohn said:


> I have to stay from my vocation because Cammy( meh goat) had her baby's and she is very weak...
> 
> Tavon M. Whalen


Jeeze that's a bummer! I hope u girlie feels better soon!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Lilly and Claire must be talking behind our backs. Grrr They have to kid sometime. My dad is turning 60 today, so my mom and siblings and I are having a Surprise Birhtday party for him tomorrow. We're having 60+ people. She may decide to go then. :-?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Well yeah!!!! What better way to get all the attention!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok I'm so angry right now, went to check Claire and her udder is half the size it was yesterday! and she doesn't have a plug on one side and i know she can't reach it.... Could the 9 month old Nigerian gotten her???? She's always biting at Claire's udder....

This was her yesterday 








This is her now


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

It doesn't look half the size. Though maybe it's just the camera, but it looks pretty much the same.

Lilly is driving me crazy!! Last night the dogs were barking something awful (the way they do when a doe is in labor), so I got out of bed at 1:00 am to go check on Lilly, she was NOT in labor, but getting close. I REALLY think that she'll kid today. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh i see what I did wrong but no it's smaller and squishy now... She's driving me nuts as well!!! Haha she keeps trying to leave herd and she keeps nesting and getting up and nesting and lookin at her belly ))


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Lilly give u any baby's yet?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Nope. No kids, yet. I guess these does have a big sense of humor, doing the doe code for SO LONG!  How's Claire?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Nope. No kids, yet. I guess these does have a big sense of humor, doing the doe code for SO LONG!  How's Claire?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


No kids so far, she is at day 145 today! So hopefully soon! We left her in kidding pen today  I hope I don't come home to kids on the floor!! I will be sad if I miss it but is be happy if everything went good! Our security camera thing I set up in the barn mysteriously stopped working this morning -_- so I can't check up on her throughout the day! Makes my day feel like forever!!! But she's almost there! I'm so excited! How's lily?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Lilly is just sitting around in her pen. Her pooch is getting REALLY loose and open. Also her udder is starting to get REALLY big and pretty.  I hope she kids soon.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like it should happen soon.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Lilly is just sitting around in her pen. Her pooch is getting REALLY loose and open. Also her udder is starting to get REALLY big and pretty.  I hope she kids soon.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Oh you have gotten me really excited for Lily! Haha! Claire's tail and pooch just kinda flop around it's bizarre looking! Claire's udder isn't strutted but it's getting there! 145 days today!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's Lilly's thread : http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/nigerian-dwarf-kids-coming-soon-how-many-164590/

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

No news?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

No new news for Lilly. :-( How's Claire?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

The same! Frustrating! Haha I'm exhausted


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Same here. :sleeping:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Gaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.... Nothing


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

So Claire is realllly cranky today... She is digging around nesting, laying down getting up, laying down getting up... She is holding her tail straight up and her ligs are gone, but she's not strutted. She keeps pushing the right side of her tummy out and looking at if everyfew minutes. And she is grunting and groaning and breathing very fast she is 148 days pregnant today! She will NOT let us touch her at all! It took a lot to feel her ligs, usually she loves her face scratched but she won't even allow that. When she lays down she props herself up on her elbows. Her pooch is really swollen

Her laying down using elbows








Her laying normal 








Her pooch, left is today, right is yesterday 








Her udder yesterday


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She getting close.  She definitely has pooch progress.

Lilly is the same, but instead she sooo wants to be pet (unlike herself). She has been having some goo.  She is at day 146 today (nigerians are supposed to go at 145).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Today on left 2 days ago right 
Why does she look tighter ?


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a saanen that we swore was going into labor a few times this week also. And sits up on elbows then stretches then chews cud and takes a nap. . She is day 150 today And not very tight in udder or any discharge. 

She was early last year and driving us crazy too 

Your girl definitely looks closer each time you posted pics! Fingers crossed for you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah we are pic happy


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks close! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

KIDS!!! TWINS!! Lilly decided to have her doeling and buckling while we were at church tonight. Silly girl. Both kids are doing well and nursing. I've named the doeling Cookies n Cream, but I need help naming the buckling. I'll post pics in the morning! KIDS!!!  :-D 

How's Claire? I told you Lilly would kid before her. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She is fat and cranky....


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope she kids soon!  I have ANOTHER doe due to kid on April 27th, she MAY beat Claire and has her kids first. MAYBE.  Happy Kidding! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> KIDS!!! TWINS!! Lilly decided to have her doeling and buckling while we were at church tonight. Silly girl. Both kids are doing well and nursing. I've named the doeling Cookies n Cream, but I need help naming the buckling. I'll post pics in the morning! KIDS!!!  :-D
> 
> How's Claire? I told you Lilly would kid before her.
> 
> ...


Yay! That's awesome! I'm glad thy are doing good and are healthy! 

Claire's day 150 today and verrrry cranky won't let anyone touch her at all :/ she is almost strutted, ligs gone, But no contractions that I can tell... She had 3 that I saw yestersy but I never saw any today... I am gonna end up missing school again I know it haha  even if she kids this weekend I'll be too distracted to go haha 

Can't wait for pictures of your beautiful babies!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll get pics of Lilly's kids tomorrow, I'm sooooo tired. Good Night! :sleeping:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I'll get pics of Lilly's kids tomorrow, I'm sooooo tired. Good Night! :sleeping:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Night!!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

How's Claire?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> How's Claire?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


I think it'll be today!  her udder is strutted, discharge, and she is very talkative and not too interested in food... She'd is also dropped more


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Right now she is wandering the barn calling and talking... She walked over to me and started licking me (note: she's never done that before) I've seen one contraction with goo afterward! And I'm pretty sure it will be today her udder is rock solid :/ she doesn't feel very good... But the wandering and calling has gotten me confused


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

She's definitely ready, don't leave her.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> She's definitely ready, don't leave her.


Oh gosh! I wouldn't dare!  I check the barn cam every half an hour and go out and check on her every hour or so  she even chose to go back inside her kidding pen rather then having the commons to herself


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

She's in labor! Here's the bible!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She's in labor pushed a doe out there's still more but it's been 30-40 minutes and she's not even trying went in after kid and ones in position but Claire's not pushing or contracting..... She's eating like mad... And is extremely distracted by her doeling there's a bubble hanging out but it's just red sack filled with no kid something is wrong


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

How's she now? Any more kids? I'm hoping she has a good delivery!!! I'll pray for her!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

How's Claire??? Something seems to be wrong if she's having a red sack without a kid.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is still a kid in there, get it out. I hope things went well.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Two doelings! ......


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

We had to go in for the second kid, the red sack was just part of the first baby.... The second kid was in perfect position bad ready to go but Claire just wasn't pushing or contracting... Both healthy beautiful does! Pics to come soon!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

All is good labor just stalled kid was in position... But still had to pull...!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats!! Glad all went well for you and that you were there to help her out!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats! I'm so glad Claire and her girls are okay. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got back from vacation congrats to you both so glad that everybody is doing well! Congrats again!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

They are doing ok.... Claire rejected the last born... She's currently asleep on my floor in a pen next to my bed.... I got on the barn cam in time to see Claire chasing, head butting, and stomping at the baby anytime she got lose to Claire or her sister.... Me and my mom rushed out there and Claire was still hitting the kid pretty hard, knocking her down... I grabbed the kid and took her away and the Doeling was screaming for Claire and all Claire did was look over at her and then turn her full attention over to the other bay... I started crying I though Claire would be a good mommy... This is very saddening for me. When I get up in the morning I will take her to the barn and try to see if mama will accept her again... The only things I can think of that would cause Claire to reject would be, the Doeling smelled funny (turns out my brother was loving all over a goat Claire hates and then loved all over the Doeling), or that it was because she was to pre-occupied with the first doeling, maybe because she didn't kid the baby herself and we went in and did all the work..., or maybe there is just something wrong with the kid 

She is a second time mom, but her first time she only had 1 kid... So maybe she only wants one kid? Or maybe she rejected the baby because it hurt when the baby tried to nurse?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Give it some time, she might come around. I had a doe twin this year who was a so-so mom last year with a single, and she wasn't feeding her doeling this year so I fostered it onto another who lost her kid.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Give it some time, she might come around. I had a doe twin this year who was a so-so mom last year with a single, and she wasn't feeding her doeling this year so I fostered it onto another who lost her kid.


I would totally try to graft her onto another doe, but my only other doe isn't due for another week and a half...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Oops, I guess I didn't finish explaining myself - the other doe took a while to accept the doeling, so just keep at it for a while. If she still hasn't accepted it by the time your other doe kids you could try grafting then.


----------

